# PK Management- Just Doesn't Get It!



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

So I have told them NUMEROUS times there is no way I can do work for you company unless you are on a Bi-Weekly payment arrangement. Regardless they keep sending me work orders... Just thought you guys might want to read what is attached to these work orders...


NOTE TO CONTRACTOR: HUD Rules and Regulations prohibit contractors/vendors from performing pre-conveyance preservation work on the same properties on which they perform post-conveyance preservation work. By your acceptance of this work order and the completion of the work, you and your firm are certifying that you DID NOT perform pre-conveyance preservation work upon this property. If your firm has done prior work on this property, please contact your PKMG representative immediately so that the work order can be reassigned to another vendor. Failure to do so may result in non-payment for the work performed. Thank you for your attention to this important matter. Contractor is required to submit BEFORE, DURING and AFTER, DATE and TIME stamped photos of services completed as requested by the work order, including a photograph of the sign in sheet or asset marker in the case of a vacant lot. Sub contractor should notify PKMG of any property with obvious evidence of mold or organic growth that in the opinion of the subcontractor poses a potential health or safety hazard or inhibits marketing. If there are any hazardous conditions observed and contractor cannot correct. PKMG staff must be notified immediately in order to issue a repair work order as needed to rectify the problem. 

Waiver of Lien Rights: Vendor may have rights under State statue to execute liens against the property for non-payment of invoices. Understanding this right, vendor unconditionally agrees to waive all lien rights that vendor may be entitled to and agrees to pursue collection efforts without affecting clear title to the real estate owned. Any court of competent jurisdiction can enter any judicial orders required, without notice, discharging any liens filed contrary to this waiver of lien rights. All disputes pertaining to invoices shall be governed solely by the terms of your Subcontractor agreement. Construction, Repair, Demolition, and Remediation Bid Proposal Provisions: All construction and repair bids submitted to P.K. Management Group, Inc., Inc. for work on properties owned by the US Department of Housing and Urban Development, and exceeding $2,000, must include the following statement 'The contractor agrees to comply with the minimum rates for wages for laborers and mechanics as determined by the Secretary of Labor in accordance with the provisions of the Davis-Bacon and Related Acts.' Those minimum rates for wages paid to laborers and mechanics can be found here: http://www.dol.gov/whd/govcontracts/dbra.htm To comply with the Fair Labor Standards Act, Service Contract Act and all appropriate Federal, State, and local regulations concerning wages, hours, method of payment and nondiscriminatory practices with regard to the hiring and use of labor, both at the site and by all material suppliers and subcontractors, including the filing of any and all certificates of compliance required by any governmental agency or other authority. The current wage determinations are found at the following link: http://www.wdol.gov/sca.aspx#0 CONTRACTOR acknowledges that time is of the essence in the execution of this work order and that failure of the CONTRACTOR to properly enforce the provision of above paragraph shall be considered in default giving PKMG the right to cease the contractor's work relationship.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

So basically they are saying...please do the work that we do not have to pay you for and pay your employees prevailing wage. By the way when we don't pay you you have no legal recourse to force us into paying you....

We also said no to them....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Does PK stand for "Possessing Krack"?


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

lien it anyway you walk in with five or six cases from the same company its going to raise the judges EYE brow


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

68W30 said:


> lien it anyway you walk in with five or six cases from the same company its going to raise the judges EYE brow


Exactly! And, it will not make it to the judge! It is a scare tactic in order to prevent it from getting to the client, go direct to the client and chances are you will settle any issues.

But, I believe the post stated he did not do any work for them, and they keep sending work orders anyway, with strings attached!


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Exactly! And, it will not make it to the judge! It is a scare tactic in order to prevent it from getting to the client, go direct to the client and chances are you will settle any issues.
> 
> But, I believe the post stated he did not do any work for them, and they keep sending work orders anyway, with strings attached!



Yeah I'm not touching these work orders... I forgot to mention there pay is 60 days out haha but you must have an invoice to them 24 hours after due date or don't expect payment until following pay run!


----------

